# Es pan comido / está tirado



## Niñacandela

¿Que suena mejor en español? :

_Es pan comido_
_Está tirado_

Se  aceptan otras sugerencias. Gracias


----------



## BETOREYES

Ambas son muy coloquiales, y al menos en Colombia se entienden.

Pero a mi "es pan comido" me suena mejor (menos coloquial).


----------



## fuerademitierra

"Eso es pan comido" seria mejor decir.


----------



## radioclash19

En México no decimos "está tirado". Cuando algo es muy fácil decimos que "es pan comido"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Niñacandela said:


> ¿Que suena mejor en español? :
> 
> _Es pan comido_
> _Está tirado_
> 
> Se aceptan otras sugerencias. Gracias


 
Niñita candelosa, pues creo que todo depende del lugar a donde vas a dirigir tu texto. 
Pues como mis compañeros foreros han dicho, tu segunda frase no se entendería en México.
Pero tal vez en España sí. Así que todo depende del lugar.


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Niñita candelosa, pues creo que todo depende del lugar a donde vas a dirigir tu texto.
> Pues como mis compañeros foreros han dicho, tu segunda frase no se entendería en México.
> Pero tal vez en España sí. Así que todo depende del lugar


 
Definitivamente, yo prefiero *está tirado*. _Es pan comido_ suena un poco "freaky"...

Otra cosa que decimos por aquí, mucho más a menudo que las otras dos, es *está chupado*.

Salu2!


----------



## megane_wang

Para mí, _"Es pan comido"_

Aunque, como a menudo, depende del destinatario del texto.


----------



## Niñacandela

El texto va dirigido a un lector de España. Muchas gracias por todas las sugerencias y por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## heidita

Yo también pienso que _*está tirado*_ es más "joven". Depende de a qué población te diriges.


----------



## mauro63

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Niñita candelosa, pues creo que todo depende del lugar a donde vas a dirigir tu texto.
> Pues como mis compañeros foreros han dicho, tu segunda frase no se entendería en México.
> Pero tal vez en España sí. Así que todo depende del lugar.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Aquí en Argentina decimos pan comido . 
Estar tirado para nosotros es no tener un peso o estar muy cansado


----------



## nekoteru

Acá en Chile decimos: Es pan comido

Otras sugerencias...
- Está re-fácil!
- Es la palta (demasiado coloquial)
- Es muy fácil!
- Es más fácil la cuestión! (coloquial)

Estar tirado se entiende mayormente como "muy ocioso", por ejemplo: 
A: ¿qué hiciste ayer?
B: Estar tirado todo el día! -> Estuve descansando todo día haciendo muy pocas cosas.

Salu2


----------



## heidita

_Estar tirado_ también tiene ese significado en España. 

_Estuve tirado todo el día_, sin hacer nada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Un tiro al piso....


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con varios foreros; depende de la edad del oyente o lector.
Para los más jóvenes es más común "está tirado" y "está chupado", pero suena más elegante "es pan comido".

Saludos

PD-¡Felicidades Heidita!


----------



## Andrea Ragoz

En México también decimos:

-Está papa- muy coloquial

Pero si es para un chico español, probablemente no entienda esta.


----------



## Ambiguo

Ya nadie dice "es pan comido" por estos lares (Guatemala)... aquí, jóvenes y viejos, dicen "está paja"... ya saben, por lo fácil...


----------



## pejeman

Niñacandela said:


> ¿Que suena mejor en español? :
> 
> _Es pan comido_
> _Está tirado_
> 
> Se aceptan otras sugerencias. Gracias


 
Cuando escribas para sonorenses diles "Está cuichi" 

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Andrea Ragoz said:


> En México también decimos:
> 
> -Está papa- muy coloquial
> 
> Pero si es para un chico español, probablemente no entienda esta.


 
Pues no, un español, ni papa (ni papa=ni idea)


----------



## Rayines

Mauro: Pero en Argentina, no se usa demasiado la expresión "pan comido", me parece más bien antigua. Sí la usamos para expresar que algo es fácil: "¡Uy, si eso es pan comido para mí!". 
Y "estar tirado", o "ser un tirado" lo usamos en las dos acepciones que dijo Mauro.
Pero, ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo es que usan "tirado" y "pan comido" casi como sinónimos allende los mares, y allende los vastos territorios americanos, o sea más p'al norte? , ¿qué significan?


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:


> Mauro: Pero en Argentina, no se usa demasiado la expresión "pan comido", me parece más bien antigua. Sí la usamos para expresar que algo es fácil: "¡Uy, si eso es pan comido para mí!".
> Y "estar tirado", o "ser un tirado" lo usamos en las dos acepciones que dijo Mauro.
> Pero, ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo es que usan "tirado" y "pan comido" casi como sinónimos allende los mares, y allende los vastos territorios americanos, o sea más p'al norte? , ¿qué significan?


 
Está tirado
Es pan comido

A este lado de los mares es lo mismo exactamente.

Es verdad que "está tirado" también puede significar, dependiendo del contexto "él está muy cansado" o "él está tumbado sin hacer nada".


----------



## KESHUGOMU

También en  México decimos esta regalado es una forma coloquial. Pero igual que las demás es correcta al menos en mi país es muy usada.


----------



## Rayines

Maruja14 said:


> Está tirado
> Es pan comido
> 
> A este lado de los mares es lo mismo exactamente.
> 
> Es verdad que "está tirado" también puede significar, dependiendo del contexto "él está muy cansado" o "él está tumbado sin hacer nada".


¡Claro!, pero lo que yo no sabía es que acá se use "es pan comido" para significar "está tirado", salvo que sí, se refiera a alguien que tenga tan pocas energías que "es pan comido" para que lo coman los de "ajuera".
Bueno, gracias Marujita.


----------



## BETOREYES

Maruja14 said:


> Está tirado
> Es pan comido
> 
> A este lado de los mares es lo mismo exactamente.
> 
> Es verdad que "está tirado" también puede significar, dependiendo del contexto "él está muy cansado" o "él está tumbado sin hacer nada".


A este lado también. Por lo menos en esta esquinita del continente.

Y ya que NIÑACANDELA solicita sugerencias:

Está pilao/pilado
Es mamao/mamado
Es mamey
Está hecho
Está listo
Está botado
No es nada
Está cagao/cagado
Es carpintería
Es de Coquito
Es pa'principiantes
Hasta usted (lo puede hacer)
Es pa'niños
¡Eha eso!...

Eha es la abreviación de una expresión muy paisa: "¡Eh Ave María pues!"


----------



## pejeman

Niñacandela said:


> ¿Que suena mejor en español? :
> 
> _Es pan comido_
> _Está tirado_
> 
> Se aceptan otras sugerencias. Gracias


 
Ni a pan me va a saber.

Con la mano en la cintura lo hago.

Saludos.


----------



## BETOREYES

KESHUGOMU said:


> También en México decimos esta regalado es una forma coloquial. Pero igual que las demás es correcta al menos en mi país es muy usada.


Acá también se usa para decir que algo es muy fácil, pero es más usada para decir que algo está muy barato.

Regalado también es una persona aduladora.


----------



## BETOREYES

pejeman said:


> Con la mano en la cintura lo hago.


Ah sí. Acá se dice: Lo hago con una mano y sin mirar.


----------



## Maruja14

pejeman said:


> Ni a pan me va a saber.
> 
> Con la mano en la cintura lo hago.
> 
> Saludos.


 


BETOREYES said:


> Ah sí. Acá se dice: Lo hago con una mano y sin mirar.


 

Esto me recuerda otra:

"Con los ojos cerrados"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

BETOREYES said:


> Acá también se usa para decir que algo es muy fácil, pero es más usada para decir que algo está muy barato.
> 
> Regalado también es una persona aduladora.


 
También nosotros, lo decimos para ambos casos


----------



## heidita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> También nosotros, lo decimos para ambos casos


 

Lo de regalado como adulador no se entiende bien. Un ejemplo, pliiiis  (tres padrenuestros....)


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Otra más que dice mucho mi jefe "con diez de pipas", p. ej: "esto se hace con diez de pipas".

Saludos

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

por fa! Antpax, puedes explicar un poco lo de "Diez de pipas" no le veo el sentido
Gracias


----------



## Antpax

ROSANGELUS said:


> por fa! Antpax, puedes explicar un poco lo de "Diez de pipas" no le veo el sentido
> Gracias


 
Hola Rosangelus, la verdad es que no estoy muy seguro pero intentaré explicarlo. "Diez de pipas" se refiere a diez céntimos (de las antiguas pesetas) de pipas de girasol, que era la cantidad mínima que se podía comprar antiguamente en los puestos de la calle (o eso dicen, ya que yo no llegué a conocer los céntimos de peseta). Así que más o menos quiere decir que algo es muy fácil, que con lo mínimo (refiriéndose al esfuerzo) se puede hacer.

Espero haberme explicado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

También se dice que algo es "coser y cantar".


----------



## Casusa

o "con la mano en la cintura"

lo opuesto completamente: " . . .  no es soplar y hacer botellas"


----------



## BETOREYES

heidita said:


> Lo de regalado como adulador no se entiende bien. Un ejemplo, pliiiis (tres padrenuestros....)


 
Yo creo que MIGUELILLO se refería a barato y fácil. Lo de adulador creo que es solo en Colombia.

Ejemplo: Si todos en clase se ponen de acuerdo para no llevar una tarea, y alguien la lleva para quedar bien con la profe es un regalado. Generalmente viene acompañado de otro insulto: "bobo regalado" o "sapo regalado".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> Hola Rosangelus, la verdad es que no estoy muy seguro pero intentaré explicarlo. "Diez de pipas" se refiere a diez céntimos (de las antiguas pesetas) de pipas de girasol, que era la cantidad mínima que se podía comprar antiguamente en los puestos de la calle (o eso dicen, ya que yo no llegué a conocer los céntimos de peseta). Así que más o menos quiere decir que algo es muy fácil, que con lo mínimo (refiriéndose al esfuerzo) se puede hacer.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias Antpax.
ya lo veo mejor.
Es más o menos como decían hace algunos años aca en Venezuela, a "tres por locha" refiriendose a algo barato y en ambos casos se hace alusión a monedas en desuso.
RM


----------



## Miguelillo 87

BETOREYES said:


> Yo creo que MIGUELILLO se refería a barato y fácil. Lo de adulador creo que es solo en Colombia.


 
Efeitivamente. Estás en lo correcto.
En México regalado es o regalado o algo muy fácil. Sólo eso


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Qué tal:

Pues eso, qué otras frases coloquiales usarían para decir que algo es 'pan comido'. Necesito cambiar esa frase en un texto, porque enseguida se habla de pan, en sentido estricto.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Qué tal:
> 
> Pues eso, qué otras frases coloquiales usarían para decir que algo es 'pan comido'. Necesito cambiar esa frase en un texto, porque enseguida se habla de pan, en sentido estricto.
> 
> Saludos,
> PBZ


"como pelar mandarinas"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
¿El sentido que le das a "ser pan comido" es que algo es muy fácil de lograr? Ese es el que tiene aquí. Una similar, aunque probablemente sea regional, es "ser una papa".
Saludos


----------



## El Tucu

En mi país, es una frase común a referirse a un situación cual sea y que tiene un grado de dificultad nulo que cualquiera lo puede hacer.


----------



## balduino

Según como sea la frase podría ir bien "esto es coser y cantar".


----------



## Vampiro

"Es la papa"
"Es tirar y abrazarse" (un tanto futbolera, pero muy buena)
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

'Es cosa de nada'.
'Es cualquier cosa'.
'Como quitarle un dulce a un niño'. o).

Saludos


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Ah, la de quitar un dulce a un niño me parece atinada. Muchas gracias.

Por cierto, en mis tiempos se usó 'estar papa' con el mismo sentido. Nunca hubiera imaginado la proximidad semántica con frases que se dicen tan lejos.

Gracias a todos una vez más.

PD: Me encantó la de 'tirar y abrazarse', pero con los atacantes mexicanos...


----------



## Vampiro

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Ah, la quitar un dulce a un niño me parece atinada. Muchas gracias.


Pero es muy cruel.

_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

está chupado.
está tirado.


----------



## Pinairun

Es como el abecé.


----------



## Södertjej

Más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete.


----------



## ErOtto

Södertjej said:


> Más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete.


 
... o que el mecanismo de un botijo.

También podría ser "es más sencillo que mascar chicle".

Saludos
Er


----------



## Pinairun

Södertjej said:


> Más simple que el mecanismo de un chupete.


 

Esta expresión y la del botijo las habría usado para referirme a alguien "simple", a alguien que no da mucho de sí.

Pero no para indicar que algo resulta fácil.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo las oigo para las dos cosas, es decir, simpleza en el más amplio sentido de la palabra. Sin embargo "más simple que el asa de un cubo" sí la he oído principalmente para personas ramplonas.


----------



## flljob

Falta una de Monterrey y que los chilangos ya empezaron a usar:

Está de pechito.


----------



## Mate

Es más fácil que la tabla del uno.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Un tiro al piso. ( disparo)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Más fácil que encuerar a una borracha. (Encuerar es desvestir).
Más fácil que las gallinas. (Hay otro que dice que es más puta que las gallinas).
Más fácil que tu hermana. (Hay que tener cuidado a quién le dices esto).


----------



## Södertjej

ToñoTorreón said:


> Más fácil que las gallinas. (Hay otro que dice que es más puta que las gallinas).


¿Esto lo usáis para decir "la lección de hoy es facilísima"? 

Me parece que estamos hablando de otra acepción de fácil.


----------



## ManPaisa

Mateamargo said:


> Es más fácil que la tabla del uno.



Más fácil que la tabla del cero.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Södertjej said:


> ¿Esto lo usáis para decir "la lección de hoy es facilísima"?
> 
> Me parece que estamos hablando de otra acepción de fácil.


 
La lección de hoy es más fácil que las gallinas.


----------



## Södertjej

Aquí jamás usaríamos eso porque la acepción de fácil referida a las gallinas desde luego que no es la de "simple".


----------



## RacoonGirl

Son coloquiales las dos. De todas formas, nunca he oído a nadie de mi edad decir "es pan comido" (tengo 21 años).


----------

